# Schwalbe City Jet 1.95 v Kenda K West 1.50?



## random7100 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi all

Im going to start using the MTB solely for commuting (until i get some spare wheels at least) and have a question re the tyres. The bike is a 2009 GT Avalanche, hardtail, discs etc. Ive been doing a bit of road riding already on it but even though the tires are Maxxis Holy Rollers they are 2.4 size and i just feel like im pedalling against the tyres all the time, lots of rolling resistance esp as its hilly around here

Ive been looking and can get the Schwalbe City Jet in 1.95 and the Kenda K West in 1.50, both pretty cheap, though the Schwalbes are a couple of £ more.

I gather the 1.95 size will be a bit more of a supple ride on our bad condition roads, but will it be much better than a 1.50 size?

apart from size, any difference in performance between the two, or is it just preference really? i think they both have puncture resistance features etc. Im leaning towards the Kendas unless theres gonna be a big difference

thanks in advance


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I fyour gonna go for a road ride....Go with a full out slick

Something like a Conti Sport Contact, or a Bontrager Road Warrior....

I have ridden the Sport contact for well over 6000 km, the rear finally blew a side wall....I work beside a bottle depot, and never got a flat.

The FS will soak up all the bumps anyway, and the tires are fast, stick like glue to the pavement on corners and are also aero....

I have three wheelsets, slicks, studs, and knobbies.


----------



## Ranger Radon (Aug 15, 2011)

random7100 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im going to start using the MTB solely for commuting (until i get some spare wheels at least) and have a question re the tyres. The bike is a 2009 GT Avalanche, hardtail, discs etc. Ive been doing a bit of road riding already on it but even though the tires are Maxxis Holy Rollers they are 2.4 size and i just feel like im pedalling against the tyres all the time, lots of rolling resistance esp as its hilly around here
> 
> ...


Im really satisfied with the performance of my city jets... Even in the rain. I've decided to keep them on, even for the cold weather period that lies ahead of us europeans.. I run the 1.5 wire black..found pretty cheap on CRC.

They are quite comfortable in the city, but for a bumpy ride, i'd go for the wider version..

I use em on a rigid to school and back, and mainly on tarmac, but occasionally on unpaved roads.

Wondering how they will perform when the snow hits, but for now they've been really great.

I would never run a slick tyre on my everyday-all year commuter... I like to keep pedalling, even when the occasional summer shower comes by


----------



## random7100 (Oct 9, 2010)

cheers. ive picked up a pair of City Jet 1.95 ill let you know how i get on with them. Id read mixed reviews on the kenda's puncture protection and the fact theyre not great in the damp (made of harder rubber?) anyhow, we will see, sure to be better than the 2.4 off road jobs ive got on now


----------

